# Surprise this morning!



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was awoken this morning by my husband running into the room telling me that Helene is in labor. Naturally I sprang out of bed. I was shocked because she wasn't due until this upcoming Sunday.

First out was a beautiful red :kidred: 
Out next was a gorgeous roan colored :kidblue:

We were expecting triplets as she has had them for the last few years. but we are relieved because she is healthy. last year she went down after her kids.

The doe kid is the first picture and the other two are the buck.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, what beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow! Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a wonderful surprise! Adorable babies and I hope mama does well too.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute!!  What names are you thinking?


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Gotta love a surprise like that. Congrats!!!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Haven't really thought of any names yet. For the boy we are thinking Pinball Wizard. And call him wizard for short. We have been sticking with NFR bucking horse names actually lol

Mom is doing great as well!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Aww so cute! What a nice surprise.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...congrats...... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Was Sun day 150?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all! Mom and babies doing GREAT! 

Sunday would have been 150. I purchased her back in Julyish, so this was the first time her kidding at my place. I bred her to my now deceased buck.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Congarulations they are adorable :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you all! Mom and babies doing GREAT!


 Your welcome..... :thumb:

That is wonderful....


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats, I know the feeling to get kids after a buck passes away! I hope they are everything you wanted in them.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you so much. They are beautifully conformed and have the exact same markings as him. I about cried.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats on your 2 babys and glad mom is doing fine... :applaud: They are both just adorable and look great,may be a bitter sweet moment but at lest you have one of each from your now deceased buck ( sorry he passed on)... :hug: He was a very handsome buck..


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Adorable babies. Grats :thumb:


----------

